# The Best Illusione Cigar?



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I believe I've had most of them and to me, the winner is the cg4. Something about this little corona keeps me buying them. I just popped open a box I've been aging for about 5 months and its REALLY good. Its not a "wow-in-your-face" type of cigar nor does it have one significant strong point. Its just a pleasing smoke with plenty of complexities that goes well just about anytime. IMO of course.

If you haven't tried these, by all means do.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

IMO Singulare Phantom is top of the line from them.

But I have not had the cg4 yet, looks like I need to raid Veeral's cooler.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the mk the best, followed by cg4.

88 is my least favorite


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

HL candela.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

HL Maduro.

All the other "regular" Illusione are garbage IMO.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

CG4 and MK are tied for me...MJ12 is badass too.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I could never get into a Candela....maybe I need to give this one a whirl.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I like the mk the best, followed by cg4.
> 
> 88 is my least favorite


Speaking of 88. Did you try the 88 candela?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> HL Maduro.
> 
> All the other "regular" Illusione are garbage IMO.


I am the exact opposite on this one. While the HL Maduro was ok, the others really shined. I love my epernays and HL's.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the HL and the Epernay petits and the Singulare Phantomes.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

so far id have to say MK/phantom but i havent tried any of the HL's yet


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I still haven't smoked a damn phantom. I don't really know why... the box just looks so pretty full.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I think the hl is best Illusione ... especially the maduro. Take your time and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I still have so many to try. I think I'll dedicate a long weekend in the springtime to smoking the entire line. Still haven't gotten my hands on a bench press or slam. Time to update the "to do" list.

Do Epernay count as illusione? what about cruzado?

Epernay Le Petit has to be one of my favorite cigars of all time, let alone just Dion's brands / blends.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I still have so many to try. I think I'll dedicate a long weekend in the springtime to smoking the entire line. Still haven't gotten my hands on a bench press or slam. Time to update the "to do" list.
> 
> Do Epernay count as illusione? what about cruzado?
> 
> Epernay Le Petit has to be one of my favorite cigars of all time, let alone just Dion's brands / blends.


Epernay is Illusion, Cruzado is Illusione and ____________(fill in blank)
I smoked the slam and was good. The vitola is just to big for my liking.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I found one of these!...Any thoughts? :hmm: 





:ss


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've almost ran through a whole box of Phantoms. Only smoke 3 or 4 and gave the rest away. Very smooth smoke that has gotten better since release in October. I have enjoyed smoking 1 a month since the release.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I really need to get an HL. My guy has been out of them...

Edit: Otherwise, I've enjoyed them all equally. There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeff, 

where can I get one of those cigars you just smoked? Sounds interesting.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Jeff,
> 
> where can I get one of those cigars you just smoked? Sounds interesting.


It's actually a few blends and some other stuff rolled in a cardboard wrapper. :wink: Pretty tasty


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

My favorite is the MK followed closely by the CG4.


----------



## Ace7682 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a couple of the 88's nice smoke, enjoyed them both.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> I found one of these!...Any thoughts? :hmm:
> 
> :ss


#2, Ive had one It was pretty good. I liked the 88 a bit better though. The #2 I had was quite peppery. The 88 was not so much.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I liked the 68 I had..


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The last phantome I had had the worst burn issues I've ever seen on an illusione. It was a monster that I had to cut and relight twice due to massive canoing. I love illusione, but after having an hl tar on me, and the phantome burn wildly, I'm a little leery. At least the epernays have never let me down.


----------

